# Dubai pics from the late 70's and early 80's



## Mard (Jul 22, 2008)

This time i have the link below

Deira Dubai Creek skyline back in 1978









Dubai creek looking towards the newly built shereton hotel, 1978









Dubai creek 1978, in the far back ground you can see the world trade center underconstruction at the time










Again trade center view from the creek 1978









lots of construction around the shereton 1978









1970's cars parked near shereton, 1978









shereton 1978









These ones are a few years later from 1982

Al Gharoud bridge 1982









Deira and Burdubai from air 1982









Jumeira back in 1982









dubai creek 1982









This was Dubai's main skyline back in 1983 in Deira









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7671525


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice pics Mard  It is amazing how Dubai has changed since 1978 :cheers:


----------



## Mard (Jul 22, 2008)

^ yup the funny thing is even in those days there was construction boom, if you saw pics from 1968, this place had no skyline at all. By 1978 atleast they had some tall buildings


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

I realy thought it was a desert without any building or house..........I got impressed when I saw those pictures....


----------



## Mard (Jul 22, 2008)

^ Dubai had the tallest building in the westerna sia and europe by 1979. The world trade center. The fact is Dubai was very developed and modern back then. Its just a marketing campaing to project Dubai as total desert because they want people to think Dubai just rose out of the desert in the last 10-15 years which is not true.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, amaizing chage


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

so part of dubai has history are there any section that are preserved as historical sight ?


----------



## Mard (Jul 22, 2008)

Imagine if you came to dubai back then and invested in some land, you guys could have been millionaires by now. A lot of people did that, including my uncle. he made it really big


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, I see you are banned , but what part of this did you not understand?



Taller said:


> When you have reviewed the rules and have the necessary information for letting us know where you got the photos, *pm me and I will reopen the thread! *


You do not just go ahead and make a duplicate thread. I will get rid of 
the other one. Note to everyone else, if you are going to have one credit
for all pictures, PUT IT AT THE BEGINNING OF THE THREAD, not at the end. 
thank you.


----------



## cyborg81 (Nov 15, 2004)

^^the dude got banned cos of that?....how humiliating,IMO he was a good contributor to this site,......but rules are rules.hno:


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

nice pictures


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

cyborg81 said:


> ^^the dude got banned cos of that?....how humiliating,IMO he was a good contributor to this site,......but rules are rules.hno:


I rather expected people would jump to that conclusion. I haven't the slightest clue why he got banned, and it had nothing to do with the Photography section. I am just trying to stop people from making duplicate threads in the same section instead of pm'ing me to reopen a closed thread.


----------



## TMultiGraph() (Jul 19, 2008)

Dubai has been really nice, judging the pictures. It's a pity they developed in the wrong direction *sigh*


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Certainly the most spectacular change in a skyline in the world.


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

judging from the pictures, in 1978 Dubai looked very modern and well designed, i would not mind living there during that time. Looks spectacular and good infrastructure


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

I love old pics (older than 20 years in particular), thanks very interesting!


----------



## Rambo2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Abu Dhabi was really developed by 1975


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

amazing pics


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

i have some more


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

Here:

Dubai skyline from 1985-1987 period

















































Dubai 1980's party at night club:










Sharjah Back in 1980's:



















http://www.smeggys.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=35&p=270159


----------

